# User name



## timandrew (Jun 15, 2011)

After lots of trying recently to register on the forum, I finally succeeded, but ended up using my name in frustration!!Point is, I would like to use another name, to be as interesting and mysterious as then rest of you! Is there any way I can change my user name???


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes it's possible and as you can't PM I'll let Admin know for you


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL I went the opposite way Tim and went from something "interesting and mysterious" to my name 

Charlie


----------

